# Hello from BC, Canada :)



## keri (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all!

My name is Keri and I'm from Canada... I don't have any mantids... yet! But I hope to get one or two in the near future. I'm looking for Canadian breeders, and have joined the site to learn more about mantid care before I get one.

Um... a little about me..... 29/f/married to one VERY tolerant husband with a family of many animals including 2 cats 2 dogs 2 saltwater reef tanks 1 freshwater planted tank 3 Ball pythons, 1 super dwarf retic, 1 salmon boa, 2 corn snakes, 6 crested geckos and a senior leopard gecko. I've been keeping reptiles for the past 15 years or so and have always worked with animals in some way (pet store, wildlife rehab centre and for the last 5 years at a vet clinic as a ward nurse)

Oh... and I LOVE PICTURES! That's a big reason I like mantids.... they look like great models!

Here are some of our "kids"

Phoebe







Bubbles






and again..






Roshi






From left to right: Porscha, Jonas and Bunny (No they don't live like this lol, just for the photo)






Chaos






Papaya






Moka






Delilah and Mr Pickles (grey)






Chloe






That's not all of them but it's a start lol....

So anyhow, feel free to introduce yourselves I'd love to learn from you all!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there, Keri, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.  Seems you've got the animal bug, and I'm glad you're researching mantids and possibly getting into the hobby of keeping some. I think they'll make great additions to your menagerie! Again, welcome from Illinois!


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Keri. Nice zoo you have. Herps are also my first passion.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Florida.


----------



## ismart (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Very nice pic's!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome. Great pics.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, great pix!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## keri (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks all!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 30, 2009)

My turn to welcome you haha, welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## keri (Nov 30, 2009)

Emile said:


> My turn to welcome you haha, welcome


Ah ha! YOU! You started it all with your pictures! lol :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi welcome. Question about bubbles - what type of snake? also, are those water droplets on it???


----------



## keri (Dec 1, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Hi welcome. Question about bubbles - what type of snake? also, are those water droplets on it???


Ahhh Bubbles! She's pretty, isn't she? Yes those are water droplets.

She is a reduced-pattern salmon boa constrictor, her mother was a salmon and her father a kahl albino, making her DH for sunglow. She was Born July 13th of this year.

Some more pics (because she's a great model!)

Light phase






Next three are in her dark phase


----------



## jere000 (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice salmon i also own boas if you lived in america i would have the perfect male for your female he looks like her but he is only poss het for albino and reverse stripe very nice collection you should get a pic of that super dwarf.


----------



## keri (Dec 1, 2009)

jere000 said:


> Very nice salmon i also own boas if you lived in america i would have the perfect male for your female he looks like her but he is only poss het for albino and reverse stripe very nice collection you should get a pic of that super dwarf.


Ask and ye shall receive!











Now I wanna see pics of your salmon!!


----------



## jere000 (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay here ya go.






Also i like your dog chaos and your pastel ball python.


----------



## keri (Dec 2, 2009)

You're right! That would be a nice male for her, he's very sexy!


----------



## jere000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol i just realized that your on RTB.net.


----------



## Opivy (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like your white dog! Is it named Chaos? lmao


----------



## keri (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes i am on RTBnet  Are you on there under the same username?



Opivy said:


> I really like your white dog! Is it named Chaos? lmao


Yup.... a suitable name too, he's 5 now and still just as much of a spazz as when he was a puppy, he does calm down... eventually.. sometimes.


----------



## jere000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Keri said:


> Yes i am on RTBnet  Are you on there under the same username?Yup.... a suitable name too, he's 5 now and still just as much of a spazz as when he was a puppy, he does calm down... eventually.. sometimes.


No my username on there is jere000000 kinda the same just more 0's.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome, I'm digging Papaya


----------

